# volerci / metterci



## piccola1

Hej, 
bardzo proszę o pomoc w zrozumieniu poniższego zdania:

" Da Siena a Firenze *ci vogliono* 45 minuti in macchina, ma io, che ho una vecchia fiat, *ci metto* un'ora."


----------



## comodo

(Podróż) ze Sieny do Florencji zabiera 45 minut samochodem, ale ja mam starego Fiata, a więc zabiera mi godzinę.


----------



## piccola1

sens zdania znam... Chodziło mi raczej o różnice między volerci a metterci. Niby oznaczają to samo, ale w jakich sytuacjach stosujemy metterci a kiedy volerci ?? To chyba o to mi chodziło we wcześniejszym poście...przepraszam za utrudnienia.


----------



## Oletta

Odniosę Cie do tej strony: http://www.initalia.rai.it/parole.asp?contId=217 , gdzie wszystko jest pięknie wytłumaczone, tyle, że po włosku. W skrócie:

'Ci metto si usa per indicare il tempo che una persona impiega a fare qualcosa',

​zatem metterci używamy do wskazania czasu, który potrzebny jest osobie na wykonanie czegoś, natomiast: 
​'Abbiamo detto che troviamo ci anche col verbo volere, nelle forme ci vuole/ci vogliono. In questo caso, infatti, non si usano tutte le forme del verbo, ma solo la terza persona singolare e la terza persona plurale: Ci vuole significa serve, ci vogliono significa servono, c’è bisogno di',

​w przypadku volerci, nie używa się wszystkich form czasownikowych, tylko w trzeciej osobie w liczbie pojedynczej i  mnogiej. 'Ci vuole' oznacza: jest potrzebne/potrzeba/zajmuje/zabiera... tłumaczone w zależnosci od kontekstu, jest to forma bezosobowa. W Twoim zdaniu miałaś:
​*ci metto un'ora -*forma osobowa, *zabiera mi*.​*ci vogliono 45 minuti *​- forma bezosobowa, *zabiera*.​


----------



## piccola1

Oletta bardzo Ci dziękuję za odpowiedź  A w zdaniu poniższym co będzie pasowało metterci/volerci/ci vogliono???

Il segreto di fare un buon viono e' quello di ........................(volerci???) passione e attenzione.


----------



## Oletta

piccola1 said:


> Il segreto di fare un buon vino e' quello di ........................(volerci???) passione e attenzione.



Będzie "metterci", gdyż "metterci passione, impegno, attenzione... etc..", to kwestia kolokacji w tym przypadku.  "mettere passione" = "fare qualcosa con passione, impegno, forza", czyli zrobić coś z pasją. Np. "metti passione nel cucinare" significa che cucini con entusiasmo e voglia. 

 Niestety kolokacje najczęsciej trzeba zapamiętać, przyzwyczaić się do nich, nie da się ich nie raz logicznie wytłumaczyć. Polecam zakup słownika włoskich kolokacji...


----------



## piccola1

Świetnie tłumaczysz! A czy w tym przepadku bedzie również metterci ?

Il segreto di una buoan cucina e' quelo di metterci passione e attenzione. ?


----------



## piccola1

Buona cucina* miało być


----------



## Oletta

Tak. A dlaczego jesteś jeszcze niepewna? Skoro 'passione', 'impegno', attenzione' idą w parze z 'mettere', to w czym problem?


----------



## piccola1

Aha, no to juz rozumiem! Nie wiem czemu ale wydawało mi się, że ten wybór (w zdaniu wcześniejszym) był spowodowany czasownikiem fare... Tak czy inaczej bardzo Ci dziękuję! Kończąc ten wątek jaki słownik mogłabyś mi polecić tzn jakiego wydawnictwa odnośnie kolokacji?


----------



## Oletta

Cieszę się, ze zrozumiałaś. Niestety włoskiego słownika kolokacji nie posiadam, tylko angielski - stąd wiem, że warto posiadać takowy.... Znam wydawnictwo LoZingarelli i mogłabym polecić, tyle, ze nie wiem, czy mają słownik kolokacji, pewnie tak.... trzeba poszukać.


----------

